# TNE in oil recipe



## The big guy (Nov 20, 2005)

I have searched and I can not find a test base oil recipe, can someone help?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 20, 2005)

I think the concensus is that there is no point, to putting an esterless steroid in something that will take time to dissipate like oil would. In this case prop would have been better.


----------



## The big guy (Nov 20, 2005)

Just figured it would be easier than making it in water which I did and what a pain in the ass!!


----------



## The big guy (Nov 20, 2005)

And was wondering if you can make the MG/Ml higher than 100mg/ml in a oil


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 21, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I think the concensus is that there is no point, to putting an esterless steroid in something that will take time to dissipate like oil would. In this case prop would have been better.



I agree, why not just go with prop.  

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## The big guy (Nov 21, 2005)

Because I have 10gms of TNE powder..lol Just sitting here beggin to be used..


----------



## The big guy (Nov 21, 2005)

And I was wondering if you could up the dosage in oil say 200mg/ml ?????????


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah you could.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## The big guy (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks, what about water can you up the dosage to 200mg/ml?


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 23, 2005)

not sure on that one

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Mudge (Nov 23, 2005)

I rather doubt it, how much are you doing a day? 75mg/ml is pretty common for home brews. 200mg/ml would probably feel like a bullet wound.


----------



## The big guy (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL, yea even the 100mg shot feels like a stab wound, or someone hit ya with a hammer, you feel a quad shot from the knee to the hip and hurts like a m'fer..


----------



## The big guy (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh yea I made it in water, poly and 100mgs/ml..


----------



## Mudge (Nov 23, 2005)

If its already touchy I wouldn't be preying for more potency per ml.


----------



## The big guy (Nov 23, 2005)

Yea might as well leave bad enough alone and not make it worse, and it just don't hurt after shot, during it, after it, and sore for a couple of days, and it is different than Test E sore this is a hard lump, no redness or heat coming off it. Just sore as a M'fer....


----------



## Mudge (Nov 23, 2005)

Jurox suspension as an example, once the liquid is gone is said to feel like shards of glass inside your muscle. This is one reason why I decided to most likely, never run suspension ever. Just no point in someone like me touching it, even prop is something I probably wont run for more than 2 weeks anymore.


----------



## The big guy (Nov 24, 2005)

I just ordered some more TNE and prop, gonna give the prop a try, I always used Cyp or lately test e, I'm and old school guy, stick what works, and not as many shots. Feel like a pin cushion. I actually like the long esters better and probably will just go back to them and to tell you the truth I see better results I know test is test but for me the longer esters seem to work better.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 24, 2005)

Blood levels build higher with long esters. Good luck!


----------



## shlong (Dec 20, 2009)

*answer?*

Ethyl Oleate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>10% --------    +20 BB
200 crystal clear

the Master


----------

